# Henryk Broder gegen WinWin



## stieglitz (14 Juni 2005)

Hier ein recht witziger Schriftverkehr zwischen Broder und WinWin.
Der weiss sich  jedenfalls zu wehren   




http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juni 2005)

Nur ist leider nicht jeder SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Autor, der die geballte Macht des Spiegel hinter sich weiß. 
Nachdem die das wohl endlich gerafft haben, haben sie natürlich ihren Schwanz eingezogen.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/0,1518,k-878,00.html
Wie das bei  "Otto Normalo" aussieht, kann man sich denken...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (14 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das bei  "Otto Normalo" aussieht, kann man sich denken...
> 
> cp


Schon klar, dass da ein Promi-Bonus vorliegt, wie es bei Normalos aussieht, kann man hier im Forum zur genüge nachlesen.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2005)

:vlol:

Das nenne ich "effektives Beleidigen" :lol:


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2005)

Prima, Herr Bro***!

Das ist auch manchmal so meine _persönlich_e Linie, wie > HIER < angedeutet!


> Wenn ich solchen fragwürdigen ...terror erhalten würde, bekäme der ....  immer wieder gleichen Schmarrn, am Rand der Beleidigung und entgegen dem "guten Ton", zu hören. Da ich mich jedoch sehr sicher fühle, würden meine Beschimpfungen wahrscheinlich noch über diesen Rand hinaus gehen....


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Juni 2005)

> wenn sie mich noch einmal belästigen, schick ich ihnen c*** r*** vorbei. dann ist schluß mit lustig.


*DEN* muss ich mir merken!


----------



## drboe (14 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> :vlol:
> 
> Das nenne ich "effektives Beleidigen" :lol:


Ja, wirklich unerhört. Bezeichnet der Matthias L. seinen "Brieffreund" im letzten Schreiben doch einfach als "halbwegs intelligent". 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2005)

H.M.B. macht anschaulich, was unter   *wortgewaltig*  zu verstehen ist.
Gesamt-Note:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 

Winwin weiter so. Sucht euch adäquate Gegner aus und lasst die kleinen Leute zufrieden.  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2005)

Der Wortgewaltige ahnt vermutlich nicht einmal, welche tolle Erfahrung er verpasst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Henryk Broder gegen WinWin*

Wer hat damals geahnt, was sich aus diesen verglichen mit heute zaghaften 
Anfängen  für eine gewaltige Abzockindustrie  entwickeln würde.


----------

